# Não consigo montar HD USB

## oompawampa

Olá, estou utilizando o Gentoo 2005.1 kernel x86_64 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 e não consigo montar meu HD USB, nem verificar as partições no mesmo com o fdisk.

No kurumin ele é reconhecido com /dev/sda1, mas no gentoo se tento montar no mesmo modo que no kurumin, não funciona, ou mesmo se eu tentar fdisk /dev/sda aparece a seguinte mensagem: Unable to read /dev/sda.

A saida do comando lsusb -v é esta:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04cf:8818 Myson Century, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04cf Myson Century, Inc.

  idProduct          0x8818 

  bcdDevice           b0.08

  iManufacturer           1 Myson Century, Inc.

  iProduct                2 USB Mass Storage Device

  iSerial                 3 100

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower               10mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      5 SFF-8070i

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 

      iInterface              5 Mass Storage Class

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize        512

        bInterval               0

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Em suma, porque não funciona o bendito hd usb??? Alguma dica?? É algo referente ao kernel?? Drivers????

----------

## MetalGod

obviamente que pelo fdisk nao funciona... verifica pelo dmesg se tens os drivers usb carregados ou os tens no kernel... senao volta a compilar o kernel com suporte para esse tipo de hardware no kernel

depois se usares gnome ou kde deve ser trivial fazer o mount desse tipo de hardware ainda assim deves fazer por

```
mount /dev/sdaX -t vfat /mnt/pen
```

----------

## oompawampa

Mas quando digo a respeito do fdisk, é somente para verificar o tipo de partição, faço isso para descobrir em qual /dev/sdxx vou ter usar para montar o dispositivo (é que não sei se há um meio mas facil de faze-lo)

 Ai esta a saida do dmesg, pelo jeito deve ser problremas de driver, pois o kernel foi compilado conforme o gentoo handbook, só removi o suporte a scsi e deixei somente o suporte a scsi generico compilado no propio kernel...

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: ÿÿÿÿ  Model: ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ  Rev: ÿÿ

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 4286578559 512-byte hdwr sectors (2194728 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 4286578559 512-byte hdwr sectors (2194728 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 6

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 6

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 7

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 4

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 6

sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002

sda: Current: sense key=0x3

    ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x7f

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Gracias....

----------

## baldeante

Estou a tentar configurar o meu gentoo para utilizar uma pen usb o q nao e bem o mesmo no entanto tenho tido informação valiosas em /var/log/messages sobre o que o kernel esta ou nao a detectar, espreita la pode ser que apareca algo que te ajude.

----------

## MetalGod

mas o que tem haver scsi com pen's usb ? nada... logo so precisas de carregar os modulos necessarios de USB e nao de SCSI para correr o disco.

----------

## baldeante

Eu estou a tentar configurar a minha pen usb atraves destes links e todos eles referem a necessidade de ter os modules scsi tambem nao sei porque.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device

http://tlug.up.ac.za/old/csslug/usb_devices.html

http://www.buberel.org/linux/usb-automounter.php

----------

## baldeante

Encontrei outro link ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

... tambem com referencia a scsi

----------

## MetalGod

eu tenho o meu ipod a correr sem modulos scsi  :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> eu tenho o meu ipod a correr sem modulos scsi 

 

A serio ????

Que kernel estas a usar 2.4 ou 2.6 ???? Eu estou a usar 2.4.31-r1 .....

Podes indicar qual os modules que tens ???

E já agora qual a configuração em /etc/fstab ???

É que ainda estou as voltas .....  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Tambem estou a tentar activar dma no disco mas isso e outra historia ..... o pc é antigo talvez não consiga ....

----------

## MetalGod

```
fuse                   39832  0

nls_utf8                2432  1

ipt_MASQUERADE          4288  1

iptable_nat             9476  1

ip_nat                 21752  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

ip_conntrack           57660  3 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,ip_nat

iptable_filter          3456  0

ip_tables              25344  3 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,iptable_filter

usblp                  14464  0

eth1394                21904  0

uhci_hcd               36120  0

8139too                30272  0

ohci1394               36172  0

ieee1394              108536  2 eth1394,ohci1394

nvidia               4837972  12

cdc_ether               8256  0

usbnet                 20936  1 cdc_ether

usbhid                 40032  0

ehci_hcd               50312  0

ohci_hcd               35652  0

i2c_nforce2             8256  0

snd_seq_midi           10112  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       8064  0

snd_emux_synth         40256  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         8384  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       8000  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1           123460  3 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            30176  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        107844  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_bus            2816  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_util_mem            5376  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep              11424  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

speedtch               15624  0

usbatm                 22272  1 speedtch

pppoe                  16064  0

pppox                   4304  1 pppoe

tun                    12928  0

n_hdlc                 10948  0

ppp_synctty            11072  0

ppp_async              12544  0

pppoatm                 6784  0

ppp_generic            28832  5 pppoe,pppox,ppp_synctty,ppp_async,pppoatm

slhc                    7744  1 ppp_generic

atm                    46888  2 usbatm,pppoatm
```

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime         1 1

/dev/sda3               /               xfs             noatime                0 0

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro              0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                 0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/ipod       vfat            sync,user,noauto,umask=000 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults               0 0

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hda                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r6

----------

## oompawampa

 :Embarassed: 

Li estes tutoriais e paginas, está tudo correto, mas ainda não consigo fazer funcionar o bendito hd usb (formatado em ntfs), no kurumin e no windows funciona bem.

Estou entrando em desespero quanto a isto, mas pelo que li nos logs do kernel, ele não consegue ler a tabela de partição do hd:

Eis um pedaço do log /var/log/message

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7 

unable to read partition table 

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 

usb-storage: device scan complete

----------

## xef

Nem todas as caixas para disco usb funcionam bem em linux... Tenho uma que funciona mas ao fim de algum tempo começa a gerar erros de i/o e até estraga as partições. Mas se usar a mesma caixa na mesma maquina mas outro controlador usb (a board tem usb 1.1 e tenho uma placa pci de usb 2.0) já funciona, talvez por ser mais lento. Se calhar tens o azar de estar a usar uma dessas caixas...

----------

## oompawampa

Mas consigo fazer funcionar no kurumin, por isto acho que pode ser problema de diferença de kernel 32 ou 64 bits, a mesma coisa é com minha placa de tv, no kurumin funciona (sem som, mas dá pra ver os canais), no gentoo 64bits nem por milagre, mas estou a instalar o gentoo em 32 bits no meu k8 para ver se resolvo estes problemas!!!

<< Será que o linux (em geral não só o gentoo) em 64 bits tá engatinhando ainda??? >>

Gracias!!!

----------

## MetalGod

nao o problema nao e' do gentoo 64bits mas sim de quem lhe mexe  :Razz: 

----------

## oompawampa

 :Embarassed:   Oras pois, mas porque este mesmo HD funciona no kurumin, Fedora, Ubuntu e no gentoo não???

 Segui todos os passos, desde a compilação do kernel a tudo, mas pelo que parece deve ser problema mesmo é que não reconhece o tipo de  partição do hd, e não problema de BIOS (Bicho Ignorante OIperando o Sistema)

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

Se funciona nessas distros tambem funciona em gentoo nao achas ? Eu proprio tenho o meu ipod a funcionar como "pen" sem problemas.

----------

## xef

Pois, se funciona noutra distro em gentoo tambem tem que dar... Mais versão, menos versão, mais patch no kernel menos patch tem que haver como dar a volta.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *oompawampa wrote:*   

>   Oras pois, mas porque este mesmo HD funciona no kurumin, Fedora, Ubuntu e no gentoo não???
> 
>  Segui todos os passos, desde a compilação do kernel a tudo, mas pelo que parece deve ser problema mesmo é que não reconhece o tipo de  partição do hd, e não problema de BIOS (Bicho Ignorante OIperando o Sistema)
> 
>   

 

Qual a saída do comando lsmod na sua máquina? E qual o conteúdo do arquivo de regras do udev (/etc/udev/rules.d/*)?

----------

## baldeante

Finalmente consegui montar a chave usb como deve ser, nunca se deve desistir   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Não sei se ainda vale a pena mas de qualquer forma aqui está como consegui ...

Primeiro compilei o kernel para ter tudo o que era necessario para montar a chave usb em modulos juntamente com todos os sistemas de ficheiros que não eram necessarios para o arranque do pc (ext3 e ext2) desta forma podia ver o que estava ou não a ser utilizado com lsmod.

Esta é a lista de modulos necessarios para a chave usb carregados antes de ligar a chave ao PC, vfat porque a chave esta formatada em fat, tenho tambem modules para ntfs apesar de não serem necessarios para esta chave

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

nls_iso8859-1           2812   2 

nls_cp437               4348   1 

sd_mod                 10316   0  (unused)

vfat                    9612   1 

usb-storage            24464   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               57448   1  [sd_mod usb-storage]

uhci                   25404   0  (unused)

usbcore                60108   1  [usb-storage uhci]

```

A proxima lista representa o estado dos modulos depois de ter ligado a chave usb, a unica diferenca está no

modulo scsi_mod onde se pode ver que está a ser utilizado por mais um modulo.

Apesar de ainda não ter montado a chave o "led" ficou aceso.

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

nls_iso8859-1           2812   2 

nls_cp437               4348   1 

sd_mod                 10316   0  (unused)

vfat                    9612   1 

usb-storage            24464   0  (unused)

scsi_mod               57448   2  [sd_mod usb-storage]

uhci                   25404   0  (unused)

usbcore                60108   1  [usb-storage uhci]

```

A proxima lista representa o estado dos modulos depois de montar a chave usb 

```
 mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb
```

Os modules apresentam alterações novamente: 

nls_iso8859-1 +1 modulo

nls_cp437 +1 modulo

sd_mod +2 modulo

vfat +1 modulo

usb-storage +1 modulo

Pelo que me apercebi se não tiver o modulo nls_cp437 carregado ou compilado no kernel não é possivel montar a chave usb mesmo que esteja tudo em português o que não é o meu caso.

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

nls_iso8859-1           2812   3 

nls_cp437               4348   2 

sd_mod                 10316   2 

vfat                    9612   2 

usb-storage            24464   1 

scsi_mod               57448   2  [sd_mod usb-storage]

uhci                   25404   0  (unused)

usbcore                60108   1  [usb-storage uhci]

```

Depois de ter acesso a chave testei a copia de ficheiros e resolvi desmontar a chave 

```
 umount /mnt/usb
```

A proxima lista representa o estado dos modulos após desmontar a chave logicamente houve alterações nos modulos carregados : 

nls_iso8859-1 -1 modulo

nls_cp437 -1 modulo

sd_mod -2 modulo

vfat -1 modulo

usb-storage -1 modulo

Os modules ficaram exactamente como estavam antes de ter montado a chave usb com a excepção do modulo sd_mod que não tem a sigla "(unused)".

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

nls_iso8859-1           2812   2 

nls_cp437               4348   1 

sd_mod                 10316   0 

vfat                    9612   1 

usb-storage            24464   0 

scsi_mod               57448   2  [sd_mod usb-storage]

uhci                   25404   0  (unused)

usbcore                60108   1  [usb-storage uhci]

```

Aqui tive mais um quebra cabeças, já tinha desmontado a chave usb mas o led continuava acesso e não sabia qual o modulo que devia remover para desligar o chave usb só restava tentativa e erro, após varias tentativas encontrei o modulo correcto uhci

```
rmmod uhci
```

A proxima lista representa o estado dos modulos após remover o modulo uhci, como é de esperar este modulo não está carregado e todos os restantes modulos mantem-se no mesmo estado.

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

nls_iso8859-1           2812   2 

nls_cp437               4348   1 

sd_mod                 10316   0 

vfat                    9612   1 

usb-storage            24464   0 

scsi_mod               57448   2  [sd_mod usb-storage]

usbcore                60108   1  [usb-storage]

```

Aqui está o output do syslog durante o processo pode-se confirmar que a chave foi montada e desmontada sem erros ... 

```

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS1GJF2B          Rev: 2.00

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante Current 00:00: sns = 70  6

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante ASC=28 ASCQ= 0

Apr  2 15:08:55 Baldeante Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante sda : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08 

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante Current sd00:00: sns = 70  6

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante ASC=28 ASCQ= 0

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.  

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Apr  2 15:08:56 Baldeante USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Apr  2 15:09:53 Baldeante usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-0 address 1

Apr  2 15:09:53 Baldeante usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-1 address 2

Apr  2 15:09:53 Baldeante usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

```

Para voltar a montar a chave usb apenas utilizei dos seguintes comandos :

```

# voltar a carregar o modulo

insmod uhci

# montar a chave usb

mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

```

Resta-me ainda informar que estou a utilizar o kernel 2.4 e a minha Board é usb 1 ou 1.1 não tenho a certeza se com esta configuração vai haver usb 2.0 mas 1 ou 1.1 é melhor que nada, se não estou em erro há um modulo alternativo ao uhci para usb 2.0 mas como não tenho linux neste pc não posso confirmar.

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fuse                   39832  0
> 
> ...

 

Obrigado pela configuração andei um pouco a volta com o fstab ......

No teu fstab tens sda2, sda3, sda4 e sdb1 (scsi ?????), fiquei confuso uma vez que disses não ter modulos SCSI, esta compilado directamente no kernel certo ??

Presumo que não tens um disco SCSI afinal de contas o preço é proibitivo para o comum dos mortais, tens o sistema instalado num disco sata certo ???

----------

## Treco

Desculpem intrometer, mas muitos periféricos usam uma emulação scsi tipo algumas SATA, CDROMs, portanto não me soperiende nada as cenas SCSI... 

pois antigamente também conseguia montar as pendrives e afins nas /dev/sd* mas os dois ultimos kernels ... é mentira nem idéia do que fazer...   :Crying or Very sad: 

a ver se alguém conseguiu montar as pendrives pra ver o k se passa...

----------

## Treco

Txiiiii,

a pen saltou pra /dev/sda4....

#dmesg|less

```

...

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler] on usb-0000:00:02.3-1

...

SCSI device sda: 1001472 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1001472 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

...
```

Desgraçada mudou de sítio...

A ver se aconteceu o mesmo com vocês...

----------

